# Quest Lord RPG



## theo (Feb 24, 2013)

I found this over the weekend. Really fun mobile phone game, Great oldschool pixel art graphics. Pretty standard DnD game, But it's one of the best quality ones I've found on android so far.

I'm currently stuck trying to work out how to get to a monster to beat a quest. Anyone else playing? 

The site is here: QuestLord


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 24, 2013)

Neat, might download this to the ipad


----------



## theo (Feb 24, 2013)

Get on it! I want people to talk to about it haha. I keep coming across quest items that I don't yet have the quest for :s


----------



## texshred777 (Feb 24, 2013)

axxessdenied said:


> Neat, might download this to the ipad


 
Same here.


----------



## theo (Feb 24, 2013)

Just beat the ice giant


----------



## texshred777 (Feb 24, 2013)

Kill it with fire?


----------



## theo (Feb 24, 2013)

I wish, I haven't found a spellbook yet though. Killed it with a dagger, Finally got enough money for some new equipment now though.


----------



## beneharris (Feb 24, 2013)

I just downloaded this last night, and its a lot of fun so far. Seems to have an absolutely HUGE map. 

Right now I'm trying to find a spellbook so I don't forget about the first spell I found in the first dungeon. Totally worth the $2.00


----------



## theo (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah let me know if you have any luck. I haven't come across one yet.
Miiight have a lead to follow though.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 25, 2013)

Makes me wish I had a mobile phone


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 25, 2013)

Cool, this is the type of phone game that I might actually have an interest in playing, not some retarded angry birds thing . Is there a droid/ios games thread?


----------



## theo (Feb 25, 2013)

Finally found a spellbook, if anyone wants the spoiler PM me. 

Also, does anyone know what quest the blue shard is for?


----------



## theo (Feb 27, 2013)

Bump for blue shard help


----------

